# meter lock



## marc_41_745

this might be a dumb question but how do i remove the power company lock from the meter without breaking it. the last couple i worked on i ended up breaking the darn things and got bitched at by the power company. i told them some kids must have been messing with it.


----------



## wildleg

ask the power company ?


----------



## vos

why do you need to take it off?


----------



## Rudeboy

If you don't have the key to the lock you probably are going to break it, that is, if you don't call the poco to have them remove it.
Which is what I would recommend.
:whistling2:


----------



## marc_41_745

vos said:


> why do you need to take it off?


to change the meter box. replacing an old 100 amp service to a 200 amp. i have to replace up to the weather head. and those locks dont have keys


----------



## Rudeboy

marc_41_745 said:


> to change the meter box. replacing an old 100 amp service to a 200 amp. i have to replace up to the weather head. and those locks dont have keys


I'm assuming you're doing this without inspection? Either that or you don't want to wait for poco to come out and unlock?


----------



## Stub

marc_41_745 said:


> to change the meter box. replacing an old 100 amp service to a 200 amp. i have to replace up to the weather head. and those locks dont have keys


Are you talking about the tag that looks like a little lock? If so, use your ***** to pull up on the wire, it will slide out a bit. Cut it as low as possible, when you put the new meter pan up you can reinsert that wire and it will go far enough inside to stay there and look kosher.


----------



## bauler

I know this has been talked about before. But waiting for the POCO is not the answer. Last panel change I did, had it set up for Monday to have POCO unlock the meter, they showed up Thursday. This was after numerous calls to their office. Glad I had a patient customer. Does anyone know where you can get the key? I know about using a dremel tool, or grinder.

Here's a video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4-ewjHmGwc


----------



## Rudeboy

bauler said:


> I know this has been talked about before. But waiting for the POCO is not the answer. Last panel change I did, had it set up for Monday to have POCO unlock the meter, they showed up Thursday. This was after numerous calls to their office. Glad I had a patient customer. Does anyone know where you can get the key? I know about using a dremel tool, or grinder.
> 
> Here's a video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4-ewjHmGwc


I know the feeling. You can be charged for the ring though. A grinder works but you can use a sawzall if you had to.


----------



## bauler

So far I have never been charged for one. Demerals work best. Trouble with Sawalls its hard not to bang the blade against the box or meter. The last call I made to them I threaten to cut it. Lady told me there "might" be a fee, I told her there was going to be a fee from me if they don't get out there. Southern California Edison Sucks!


----------



## Speedy Petey

bauler said:


> I know this has been talked about before. But waiting for the POCO is not the answer. Last panel change I did, had it set up for Monday to have POCO unlock the meter, they showed up Thursday. This was after numerous calls to their office. Glad I had a patient customer. Does anyone know where you can get the key? I know about using a dremel tool, or grinder.
> 
> Here's a video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4-ewjHmGwc


Well, in most places it IS the answer. California is (thankfully) not the rest of the country. In most places removing the meter without approval/authorization is NOT a good thing to do. And destroying a barrel lock ring is even worse. 

I reaize So Cal sucks, but that does not mean every place is.

To Mark, your answer is wait for the POCO, or get on an approved list (if they have one) to remove and replace the meter yourself legally.
I certainly realize that sometimes you have to do what you have to do, but a simple panel/service change is not an emergency and no reason to circumvent the rules.


BTW, that video is a joke. The guy is a f-ing hack. Who removes a meter under load and video tapes himself doing it. Sure, he used gloves and tested it....afterwards, but come on. What country is that from anyway? Oh yeah, I forgot. California. 
Are those keys OK to have in So Cal? I suspect not.


----------



## Rudeboy

Speedy Petey said:


> Are those keys OK to have in So Cal? I suspect not.


They don't just hand them out that's for sure. I did meter pan and socket jaw repairs with my old company for awhile for the Smart meter program and even then they wouldn't give us a key. But PG&E were pretty on top of it, I usually had a guy unlock within an hour.


----------



## jwjrw

They use a cheap lock here we cut with *****. When they come to read the meter they will pop a new one on if it has been damaged. If I have a service to uppgrade I pull the meter and reinstall it. Poco only comes out if we do a new riser. If they are late I 'll cut it myself let them do the reconnect.


----------



## Voltech

This is not legal, you need to see about getting on a list with your poco.

http://www.brooksutility.com/catalog/toc-Summary.asp?Ind=5


----------



## Midnitel

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/looking-barrel-lock-key-12460/index2/


----------



## I_get_shocked

What we do is cut the service drop, demo riser and load side of meter. Place the locked meter and socket on the ground. Finish the service, and if the power company still has not come, install jumpers in the can (leaving the cardboard intact).

When the utility comes they remove jumpers, remake service drop, install meter and lock. 

This is what we were advised to do by the AHJ.


----------



## bauler

I_get_shocked said:


> What we do is cut the service drop, demo riser and load side of meter. Place the locked meter and socket on the ground. Finish the service, and if the power company still has not come, install jumpers in the can (leaving the cardboard intact).
> 
> When the utility comes they remove jumpers, remake service drop, install meter and lock.
> 
> This is what we were advised to do by the AHJ.


Thats exactly what happened. Funny when the meter reader came by and couldn't find the meter, had to point it out to him. I think the POCO would be more upset for borrowing power than unlocking their meter.

On this job I had it set up for Monday to unlock the meter. I went ahead and cut the overhead removed the panel, installed the new one. All ready to go in a few hours but no meter un-locker. Both me and my customer were calling in, still no show. So for 4 days we borrowerd some power. SCE's customer non-service seems to be getting worse and worse. Years ago I called them when I lost one leg of power to my house,. They were out there at 11 at night in a snow storm changing out the transformer on the pole, I was very impressed. 

Thats why I want a key. This way I'm not stealing power or damaging their equipment. I seen one on Ebay some time back for something like $300, but didn't know if it was the right one. 

Yea, that video is a bit scary. The knunkhead didn't cover the meter #, so SCE knows exactly where to go. Have no idea why he was doing it.

Oh well, I'll find one somewhere. Its gotten to the point where I have to have one.


----------



## Rudeboy

bauler said:


> Thats exactly what happened. Funny when the meter reader came by and couldn't find the meter, had to point it out to him. I think the POCO would be more upset for borrowing power than unlocking their meter.
> 
> On this job I had it set up for Monday to unlock the meter. I went ahead and cut the overhead removed the panel, installed the new one. All ready to go in a few hours but no meter un-locker. Both me and my customer were calling in, still no show. So for 4 days we borrowerd some power. SCE's customer non-service seems to be getting worse and worse. Years ago I called them when I lost one leg of power to my house,. They were out there at 11 at night in a snow storm changing out the transformer on the pole, I was very impressed.
> 
> Thats why I want a key. This way I'm not stealing power or damaging their equipment. I seen one on Ebay some time back for something like $300, but didn't know if it was the right one.
> 
> Yea, that video is a bit scary. The knunkhead didn't cover the meter #, so SCE knows exactly where to go. Have no idea why he was doing it.
> 
> Oh well, I'll find one somewhere. Its gotten to the point where I have to have one.


Problem is, you're not supposed to have one at all. Your poco wouldn't be happy about you unlocking their meters willy nilly. 
That's the whole point of the locks, so people don't steal power.


----------



## bauler

Rudeboy said:


> Problem is, you're not supposed to have one at all. Your poco wouldn't be happy about you unlocking their meters willy nilly.
> That's the whole point of the locks, so people don't steal power.


You know a lock is not going to stop anyone determined on stealing power. An inspector I know was telling me they have had a rash of people cutting into the underground service riser and tapping off there. Most the panels here on the outside of a garage wall, simple thing to cut into PVC from the inside. Meter reader would never see it. Especially popular with the grow houses. 

If Edison would come out in a reasonable amount of time, no problem. I would just as soon not touch their stuff.


----------



## Rudeboy

bauler said:


> You know a lock is not going to stop anyone determined on stealing power. An inspector I know was telling me they have had a rash of people cutting into the underground service riser and tapping off there. Most the panels here on the outside of a garage wall, simple thing to cut into PVC from the inside. Meter reader would never see it. Especially popular with the grow houses.
> 
> If Edison would come out in a reasonable amount of time, no problem. I would just as soon not touch their stuff.


Well, yeah. I do think they probably do cut down on a lot of theft. Average douche cant simply jumper their socket jaws. 
But I feel your pain with the poco. Just getting them to make new drops after fire damages is a pita.


----------



## woodchuck2

Here they use small clips which can be cut with pliers, but only clip them if they are grey or clear in color. If they are yellow or gold i dont touch them, POCO will send out police investigators if you do and Yes, i saw it happen with my old boss. The POCO here is also pushing for us to do our own dis-connects and re-connects. The last few jobs i have done i did the dis-connect but for now i let them re-connect the lines after inspection.


----------



## jwjrw

Voltech said:


> This is not legal, you need to see about getting on a list with your poco.
> 
> http://www.brooksutility.com/catalog/toc-Summary.asp?Ind=5


 
Our poco has no list and the lock they use is a thin piece of metal wire that goes into a plastic tag. They can't cost more than 20 cents a piece.
Never had poco complain about pulling a meter. Saves them money by not having to send someone to unlock it or where I am cut it off.


----------



## 480sparky

jwjrw said:


> Our poco has no list and the lock they use is a thin piece of metal wire that goes into a plastic tag. They can't cost more than 20 cents a piece.
> Never had poco complain about pulling a meter. Saves them money by not having to send someone to unlock it or where I am cut it off.


Until you come across one of these SOBs:








​


----------



## Rudeboy

480sparky said:


> Until you come across one of these SOBs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Really, those are all day, every day, here.


----------



## marc_41_745

480sparky said:


> Until you come across one of these SOBs:


i havent ran into that yet and i hope i dont. normally the poco wont say anything but they did a couple of times i called them for a disconnect.


----------



## bauler

Thats about what they are here. Steel ring is pretty tough. The ones Edison uses are made by Inner-Tite. Took a closer look at one , US Patent 4,058,992. Look up the patent, www.patentstorm.com, interesting contraption.


----------



## Magnettica

The steel rings are tough to cut because if you go too far you'll break the glass. I had that happen to me last year. First time that's ever happened before. Some rings are made out of aluminum and they are easy to unlock/ break to gain access. If you're a licensed EC there should be no problem coordinating with the POCO to come out and unlock it.


----------



## WIND & SOLAR NRG INC

*Meter key/meter keys*

Try [email protected] 1-858-504-0573 

we have used tools supplied by them to install cogeneration solar and wind energy systems and plants and they have had every one we have ever needed all over the country alaska puerto rico hawaii and also supply meter rings electric meter and locking pin / pins for both customer / utility equipment.


----------



## GoodLookingUglyGuy

Screw poco the meter base belongs to the customer. cut their **** off. I cut the barrel locking rings with my dikes. my opinion is if they don't want us removing meters place a metering device on their equipment not on our buildings or on our cans. those guys think they are gods yet can't even troubleshoot a bad circuit


----------



## I_get_shocked

i got this one and it didnt fit my local utility locks (for sale)


----------



## 480sparky

GoodLookingUglyGuy said:


> ........ my opinion is if they don't want us removing meters place a metering device on their equipment not on our buildings or on our cans. ..........


They install them to keep people from tapping into the service before the meter..... and getting free electricity.


----------



## Rudeboy

GoodLookingUglyGuy said:


> Screw poco the meter base belongs to the customer. cut their **** off. I cut the barrel locking rings with my dikes. my opinion is if they don't want us removing meters place a metering device on their equipment not on our buildings or on our cans. those guys think they are gods yet can't even troubleshoot a bad circuit


If one could cut the newer style locks off with dikes this thread wouldn't exist.


----------



## GoodLookingUglyGuy

You can to cut the heave duty barrel lock type lock rings. cut the snap ring by gnawing at it under 2 min. its off


----------



## bauler

I_get_shocked said:


> i got this one and it didnt fit my local utility locks (for sale)


I don't think thats the right one. All the companies have several models. But thats what it looks like.


----------

